# problemi con alsa e con gnome

## micio

Ciao a tutti!!

Sono nuovissimo di gentoo e quindi anche di questo forum, così colgo l'occasione per salutarvi tutti e ringraziarvi anticipatamente per tutto l'aiuto che mi darete, e poi chissà magari su qualcosina potrò essere d'aiuto anche io!

Cmq arriviamo al dunque, sabato ho deciso di installare gentoo sul mio amd900..

dopo varie peripezie riesco ad installare almeno il sistema base e a fare da lì emerge gnome emerge xorg-x11 ecc ecc

finito tutto il processo, durato parecchio  :Smile: , ho iniziato a usare il mio bel pc e mi sono subito accorto che:

Non funziona il suono (ho provato a compilare alsa nel kernel come modulo rimuovendo anche tutto ciò che riguarda oss come dice la guida, ma purtroppo continua a non andare..   :Sad:  )

Poi volevo masterizzare delle immagini iso di alcuni dvd e gnome mi dice sempre di inserire un dvd vuoto (non rileva proprio che inserisco il dvd vuoto e un dvd funzionante)

Infine quando mi loggo come utente, che sia nel terminale che in gnome, non mi permette di fare SU oppure di aprire applicazioni particolari xkè mi risponde sempre che la password è errata.

Ecco qui i miei piccoli problemini, che son sicuro che magari sono delle stupidagini, ma io non so più dove sbattere la testa, x favore aiutatemi!!

Micio

----------

## Luca89

 *micio wrote:*   

> Non funziona il suono (ho provato a compilare alsa nel kernel come modulo rimuovendo anche tutto ciï¿½ che riguarda oss come dice la guida, ma purtroppo continua a non andare..   )

 

Quale guida hai seguito? che errore ottieni?

 *Quote:*   

> Infine quando mi loggo come utente, che sia nel terminale che in gnome, non mi permette di fare SU oppure di aprire applicazioni particolari xkï¿½ mi risponde sempre che la password ï¿½ errata.

 

Solo gli utenti appartenenti al gruppo wheel possono usare "su", ecco come aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo wheel:

```
# gpasswd -a <utente> wheel
```

P.S: Benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## edux

Non è che magari alsamixer è muto?

----------

## tizio

 *micio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infine quando mi loggo come utente, che sia nel terminale che in gnome, non mi permette di fare SU oppure di aprire applicazioni particolari xkè mi risponde sempre che la password è errata.
> 
> 

 

se nella password hai caratteri particolari il problema potrebbe essere che durante l'installazione avevi una tastiera con un keymap diverso da quello italiana... quella americana probabilmente... quindi ora i tasti non corrispondono...

avevo fatto anche io la stessa cavolata

per quel che riguarda alsa hai emerso i pacchetti relativi? 

io ho alsa-utils alsa-headers alsa-tools e alsa-oss... non credo siano indispensabili tutti però

----------

## edux

Per quanto riguarda il masterizzatore, controlla di avere i permessi di accesso in lettura e scrittura, dovresti essere nel gruppo cdrom e controllare che tale gruppo abbia i permessi.

----------

## micio

No ho controllato alsamixer.. cmq quando clicco sull'iconcina del controllo volume di gnome mi dice queste cose

Non è stato trovato alcun elemento e/o device per regolare il volume. Ciò significa o che non si ha installato il corretto plugin di GStreamer, o che la scheda audio in uso non è configurata.

È possibile rimuovere l'elemento di regolazione del volume dal pannello facendo clic col tasto destro sull'icona dell'altoparlante e selezionando «Rimuovi dal pannello» dal menù.

Tengo a sottolineare che gstreamer è installato (magari mi manca il plugin x gli mp3 ma nn legge nessun file multimediale), per quanto riguarda il problema del dvd nn sapete aiutarmi?? 

Cmq devo dire che siete proprio veloci!! un gran bel forum davvero e grazie x il benvenuto  :Smile: 

Micio[/post]

----------

## edux

Qual è la tua scheda audio? E quale driver hai installato con alsa?

----------

## micio

questa è la mia scheda audio

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI] (rev 01)

mentre per quanto riguarda alsa, in /usr/src/linux ho lanciato

```
 #make menuconfig
```

e dal menù sono andato in device drivers ---> sound 

qui ho caricato sound card support come modulo e poi in Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ho:

 <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

 <M> Sequencer support

 <  > Sequencer dummy client

 <  > OSS Mixer API   (questa ho provato anche a metterla come modulo)

 <  > OSS PCM (digital audio) API (anche questa come su)

 [   ] OSS Sequencer API

 <M> RTC Timer Support

 [ * ]  Use RTC as default sequencer timer

 [   ]  Dynamic device file minor numbers (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [   ] Support old ALSA API

e poi ho ricompilato il kernel, eseguito alsaconf (e anche tentato senza successo ad alzare il volume di alsamixer)

HELP!!![/code]

----------

## micio

Per il cdrom ho controllato, nel gruppo cdrom ci sono il mio utente e root, eppure nn monta il cd o dvd che sia  :Sad: 

----------

## nikko96

Nella guida si raccomanda anche

```

<M> OSS Mixer API

<M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API 
```

Controlla di aver attivato il modulo per la tua scheda audio

```

PCI devices  --->

    <M > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370
```

Ciao

----------

## edux

Ma se quella è la tua scheda audio, perchè non la metti direttamente nel kernel invece che come modulo?

Compili alsa e il driver enqsoniq, poi imposti /etc/init.d/alsasound all'avvio e alzi il volume del mixer, dovrebbe essere tutto ok!

----------

## micio

scusa in che senso compilo alsa e il driver?? potresti dirmi che pacchetti sono (e soprattutto se devo a sto punto rimodificare qualcosa nel kernel?)

Micio

----------

## edux

Voglio dire che tu hai compilato alsa come modulo, secondo me invece dovresti compilarlo come built-in (l'asterisco), e con lui metti anche il driver specifico della tua scheda audio, la enqsoniq. Dopo di che con questo kernel non dovresti avere problemi ad avviare alsasound e rilevare correttamente la tua card.

----------

## micio

Non lo riesco a mettere come builtin, o modulo o escluso, magari

<M> Sound Card Support -----> 

posso metterlo come builtin.. sigh :'(

----------

## edux

Non è possibile che tu non riesca a metterlo built-in, a meno che non dipenda da qualche altra cosa che hai a sua volta compilato come modulo.

Quindi controlla le dipendenze di alsa, selezionale built-in e poi metti anche alsa, a questo punto non hai problemi.

----------

## micio

ho fatto come hai detto e l'ho messo come builtin, ho usato alsamixer x alzare il volume ma nn ci sono novità, l'icona del controllo volume da sempre errore.. dice:

Non è stato trovato alcun plugin di GStreamer o dispositivo per la regolazione del volume.

ah mi so ricordato ke ho un altro problema.. gnome nn mi visualizza la jpg.. (quindi nn vanno manco come sfondo del desktop).. qualche suggerimento?

----------

## Ic3M4n

letto questo thread ho trovato un valido esempio del perchè nelle linee giuda si chiede di aprire un thread per ogni argomento e non aprire un thread con 3-4 problematiche differenti. si fa casino e basta.

ti consiglierei a questo punto di continuare su questo thread per quanto riguarda il suono ed aprirne altri per le altre problematiche.

quindi: un consiglio semplice e veloce per far andare il suono. 

disabilita alsa nel kernel, rimuovi i moduli e ricompila il kernel senza il supporto ad alsa.

emerge alsa-driver e alsa-utils, per alsa-driver devi impostare il nome della tua scheda nel make.conf. quindi

```
echo "ALSA_CARDS="ENS1370" >> /etc/make.conf
```

dopo questo dai un 

```
alsaconf

rc-update alsasound boot
```

e dovresti aver finito.

personalmente ho sempre avuto grandi problemi con i moduli presenti nel kernel, mentrre mi sono sempre trovato bene con quelli presi da portage.

----------

## micio

scusa ma quando metto il nome della mia scheda audio non succede nulla 

```
 # echo "ALSA_CARDS="ENS1370" >> /etc/make.conf

>

```

lo faccio prima di fare emerge alsa-driver (magari è qui che sbaglio nn so..)

----------

## micio

scusa ma quando metto il nome della mia scheda audio non succede nulla 

```
 # echo "ALSA_CARDS="ENS1370" >> /etc/make.conf

>

```

lo faccio prima di fare emerge alsa-driver (magari è qui che sbaglio nn so..)

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm... ci sono un po' di doppi apici di troppo. edita direttamente il file ed aggiungilo a manina. sorry   :Embarassed:  devi avere una riga con:

```
ALSA_CARDS="ENS1370"
```

----------

## micio

uhm.. tutto ok fino al boot... da errore con i driver... sono disperato.. voi siete mitici ke mi state aiutando ma qua la cosa va sempre peggio sigh.. e x un mezzo musicista è una tragedia non poter sentire la musica ..sob..

dite ke è destino?

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, dico solo che 

```
da errore con i driver...
```

 non è un ottimo strumento di debug. bacci almeno l'errore esatto.   :Wink: 

----------

## edux

Non devi mettere ALSA_CARDS nel make.conf, perche' abiliti il supporto nel kernel non lo compili dal portage!

Trovo strano che compilando i driver corretti nel kernel l'audio non funzioni, a questo punto non credo sia un problema di alsa, potrebbe invece essere gnome che e' stato compilato male...puoi per favore postare il make.conf e tutti gli errori precisi che riguardano l'audio?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *edux wrote:*   

> Non devi mettere ALSA_CARDS nel make.conf, perche' abiliti il supporto nel kernel non lo compili dal portage!
> 
> Trovo strano che compilando i driver corretti nel kernel l'audio non funzioni, a questo punto non credo sia un problema di alsa, potrebbe invece essere gnome che e' stato compilato male...puoi per favore postare il make.conf e tutti gli errori precisi che riguardano l'audio?

 

difatti gli ho detto di toglierlo.

----------

## micio

scusate il ritardo nel rispondere, allora io ho visto che all'avvio da degli errori che iniziano x "modprobe.." e continuavano dicendo qualcosa su alsa, solo ke se guardo dmesg nn trovo nulla che mi aiuti per farvi vedere l'errore, sapete dirmi come guardare gli errori nel caricamento dei driver così posso postarveli?

ps sono in ufficio e potrei rispondervi in serata, niente paura nn sono scappato  :Smile: 

----------

## edux

Dovresti per favore postare informazioni piu' chiare e dettagliate, cosa hai fatto, che errori (precisi) da', qual e' la tua configurazione con lspci, come hai compilato il kernel, quali script hai messo all'avvio e quali moduli fai caricare all'avvio.

----------

## Ic3M4n

dai un 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

e ti sputa fuori tutti gli errori.

----------

## micio

ecco cosa appare

```
 # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ] * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ] * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ] * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_ad1889 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_ali5451 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_als300 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_als4000 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_atiixp ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_atiixp_modem ...                                        [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_au8810 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_au8820 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_au8830 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_azt3328 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_bt87x ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_ca0106 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_cmipci ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_cs4281 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_cs46xx ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_cs5535audio ...                                         [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_emu10k1 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_emu10k1x ...                                            [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_ens1370 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ak4531_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ak4531-codec.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ens1370 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/alsa-driver/pci/snd-ens1370.ko): Invalid module format                                  [ !! ] *   Loading: snd_ens1371 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_es1938 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_es1968 ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_fm801 ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...                                           [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_hdsp ...                                                [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_hdspm ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_ice1712 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_ice1724 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                            [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_intel8x0m ...                                           [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_korg1212 ...                                            [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_maestro3 ...                                            [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_mixart ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_nm256 ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_pcxhr ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_riptide ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_rme32 ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_rme96 ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_rme9652 ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_sonicvibes ...                                          [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_trident ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_via82xx ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_via82xx_modem ...                                       [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_vx222 ...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading: snd_ymfpci ...                                              [ ok ] *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ] *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ] * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

----------

## randomaze

 *micio wrote:*   

> ecco cosa appare

 

 :Shocked: 

Prova ad usare:

```
# alsaconf 
```

----------

## edux

Ma come è possibile che ti escano tutte quelle robe se hai compilato il kernel con il supporto per 1 SOLO driver?

O non l'hai fatto? Per inciso se voi che carichi un driver solo devi modificare il file modprobe.conf, e impostare gli alias corretti per alsa.

Ma ti ripeto, come hai compilato il kernel???

----------

## micio

ma io per quanto riguarda il kernel mi limito a scrivere in /usr/src/linux    make menuconfig  e nel seguente menù nella sezione device & driver ---->> sound--->>> ho abilitato solo la scheda audio solo come pezzo hardware diciamo... poi tutto quello ke riguarda alsa è disabilitato, dopo di ke l'ho ricompilato con make (una cosa ke ho notato è ke verso la fine parla di "stage 2" nn so se possa essere utile) e poi riavvio... alsaconf e mi ridà quell'errore, xò dopo nel terminale mi fa vedere

```
 ===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

localhost micio # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

come potete vedere ho provato a usare alsamixer e quello è il risultato.. devo aggiungere che almeno prima quando lo compilavo nel kernel alsa, con alsasmixer riuscivo quanto meno ad alsare il volumo (ma non con gnome) e allora quasi "sperando" ke fosse un problema di gnome, dal terminale ho provato a lanciare l'mplayer x far funzionare un mp3, lui leggeva, ma nn sentivo nulla (problema di codec in questo caso??) insomma io nn riesco a capire se magari nel kernel va bene e quindi è gnome ke fa le bizze e di conseguenza mplayer nn ha il codec x gli mp3 (dubito FORTEMENTE) oppure se proprio nn va neppure nel kernel.. per fare una prova sapete indicarmi un programma o un comando quantomeno x leggere i .wav? quelli dovrebbe leggerli a prescindere dai codec..

grazie ancora x l'aiuto ke tentate di darmi!!

Micio!

----------

## nikko96

A mio parere dovresti fare un reset e ricominciare da capo,seguendo la guida gentoo:

nella guida si dice che ci sono due modi per far funzionare alsa

1)compilandolo nel kernel (consigliato perchè più stabile e funzionale che non devi ricompilare alsa ad ogni update del kernel)

2)compilare il pacchetto alsa-driver

Io ti consiglio la prima via facendo come segue,ricordati di unmergere gli alsa-driver

```
# emerge -C alsa-driver
```

e di commentare se non cancellare la riga

```
ALSA_CARDS="ENS1370"
```

nel make.conf se l'hai inserita.

Configurazione kernel per alsa:

```

Device Drivers  --->

 Sound  --->

 <M> Sound card support 

 Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

    <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

    <M>   Sequencer support

    < >     Sequencer dummy client

    <M>   OSS Mixer API

    <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

    [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

    [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers (EXPERIMENTAL)

    [ ]   Dynamic device file minor num

    [ ]   Support old ALSA API

    [*]   Verbose procfs contents

    [ ]   Verbose printk

    [ ]   Debug

    Generic devices  --->

    ISA devices  --->

    PCI devices  --->

         <M > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370 ------->attiva solo questo,cioè il tuo

    USB devices  --->
```

Quindi dopo aver ricompilato e installato il nuovo kernel usa

```
# alsaconf
```

che si trova nel pacchetto alsa-utils per configure,aggiungi gli script di avvio

 al runlevel di boot con

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

il tuo utente al gruppo audio se non ci sta

```
gpasswd -a <tuoutente> audio
```

Infine usi alsamixer per aggiustare il volume.

Spero di essere stato chiaro,comunque leggiti bene la guida,ciao

----------

